# 7 pin tractor plug extension cord



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone ever found one of these? I want to plug the Pottinger front mower signals/lights in, but my 7 pin receptical is at the back of the tractor. 
Has anyone ever seen an "extension cord" for a 7 pin North American tractor receptcle? Needs to be 15-20' long.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope.....just make you one with some SO 16awg wire, that's what I'd do, gotta be way cheaper even if you was to find one.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

Ready made no but there are several wire manufacturers who make wire for trailers and such which would give you a nice bundle to full all the power and signals you could want to the front you would just need connectors. I think I got mine from a marenco (spelling?) Distributo . They do boat wiring and controls I think the one I bought was for a boat shore power line.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

Here is what I was thinking of.

https://www.amazon.com/TRAILER-CABLE-CAMPER-UTILITY-PURCHASE/dp/B00KJHTP28


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Nope.....just make you one with some SO 16awg wire, that's what I'd do, gotta be way cheaper even if you was to find one.


Given the distance I would go with 14 gauge. And 12 or 10 gauge ground, unless you frame ground at the new outlet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, I tried it. I was successful at getting plug socket and wire. 
Wired up and it doesn't work. Problem seems to be with the socket/plug at the mower.. If I touch the bare wires from my "extension cord" to the Pottinger plug contacts, the lights come on. However, if I wire the wires into the receptical and plug the Pottinger plug into the receptical, they don't work. 
Maybe it's a European plug, lol

Talk about frustrating. I'm about ready to cut the damn Pottinger plug off and wire the freakin thing with a couple orange wire nuts and just disconnect the wire nuts when I pull the mower off. 
Stuff is so damn complicated anymore.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Well, I tried it. I was successful at getting plug socket and wire.
> Wired up and it doesn't work. Problem seems to be with the socket/plug at the mower.. If I touch the bare wires from my "extension cord" to the Pottinger plug contacts, the lights come on. However, if I wire the wires into the receptical and plug the Pottinger plug into the receptical, they don't work.
> Maybe it's a European plug, lol
> Talk about frustrating. I'm about ready to cut the damn Pottinger plug off and wire the freakin thing with a couple orange wire nuts and just disconnect the wire nuts when I pull the mower off.
> Stuff is so damn complicated anymore.


JD, I've found that those damned receptacles can be really confusing when looking at the schematic and the numbers they put in the corresponding terminals......do not go by the schematic. Just look at the corresponding wire positions and using an ohm meter set to continuity (usually r x 1) to check the terminal against the pottinger plug if necessary. Were you able to find the female version of the pottinger plug, is it different from the American tractors, and finally, is all it running is lights? and are the lights led or incandescent. All you should really need would be 12v+ wires. The pottinger should be grounded via the frame. Never hurts to run a ground but depending on how many conductors are in your "extension cord" you shouldn't have to have it if the ground for the lights is common to the frame of the mower, all things being equal, I'd rather run the ground as well. Is it set up for flashers and turn signals?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dealer tells me they are just "running lights". So all you need is 12V and ground. 
However, I thought it would be better if they were hooked up as "4-ways" because the mower blocks the tractors 4-ways. 
What would be even better if they could be turn signals and 4-ways. 
Seems easy to do, but somethings not right. I touch the wire from the tractors 4ways to the Pottinger light terminal and voila the lights blink. Then I add same 2 wires to the terminals on my 7 pin socket, plug Pottinger plug into socket and the damn lights won't work!

Another weird thing about the Pottinger plug is it won't "lock" under the sockets spring cap tab.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it the same kind of plug? Sounds like it's not fitting correctly, did you look good at the orientation of the terminals? Gotta be the plug......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You know how when you put the plug into the socket, the spring cap locks the plug in so it won't slip out? The Pottinger plug won't slip in under the cap and lock in. 
That tells me somethings not right. 
Otherwise, everything fits together.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not a bettin man, but I'd say it is in the mate of the plug......just about gotta be. Make sure to check those pin locations, if ya went by those schematics that come with the receptacle, it's probably wrong. 
Just to tell you how screwed up they are, they can't even get the wire colors right on the "pre-wired" plugs that you buy.....only wire that is right is the blue wire (I think) the brake wire in the center.....imagine that, they get it right but NONE of the other wires are correct......yellow nope, green nope, red nope, brown nope, white nope.......just amazing, don't even know why they bother to use colored wiring. And the numeric system they have on the back of the plugs (by themselves) musta been made in front of a mirror because the plugs that I have wired were useless with respect to the wiring order. I bought one of those pre-wired plugs a couple of years ago at agriculture-supply....1 wire that's all that was consistent. So I go back to the store......"oh, we forgot to tell you, when you buy those plugs with the pre-molded ends, you have to use this conversion chart  ". Wth....why! So I figured they made a bunch in China and realized they had screwed up the wiring so they figured wth, we will send out a " " "conversion chart".....plain stupid. So, I buy one last week on the road at big tex.....guess what, same thing.........just plain crazy, absolutely no rational (or irrational) explanation......


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a round bale hauler that I put lights on and being I use both my truck to haul (RV plug) and my tractors (7 way, commercial plug), this is what I did and maybe you can do the same.

At the front of my hauler my (ran my own wires to the back, enclosing in conduct) I have 2 plan old trailer 4 wire plugs. They come out of the conduct about 6 inches apart. I then made pig tails from there to a tractor / commercial plug and one for an RV pickup truck plug, with a 6 inch difference in length (to stop potential mess up connecting them together). I actually, have also made a pig tail to just a 4 way plug also, just in case.

My thinking is you could use something similar, for connecting / un-connecting, 4 way trailer plugs are pretty in-expensive in my mind.

Larry

Here is the long version of how I wired my bale hauler for different connections:

I have two lights on each side of the back of my hauler. Call them L1 & L2 (left side with 1 being on the outside) and R2 & R1 (with R1 on outside).
Each light has 3 wires running to it: A = ground, B = running light and C = Stop/turn light.

On left side I ran a wire from L1 A & L2 A (connected together at lights) all the way to the front of my hauler (used white tape with yellow on ends, so I new it was the ground wire color, left side lights).
I did the same for L1B & L2B (use brown tape & yellow marks, so I new it was from left lights).
Ran a wire from L1C marking it Yellow with red marks
Ran a wire from L2C marking it Red with yellow marks.
Did same on right side, except using Green with red R1C and Red with green R2C.

Ended up with 8 wires at front of hauler.
2 white wires (L and R ground) attached to the ground side of the 4 way plugs.
2 brown wires (L&R) attached to brown on both 4 way plugs.
I put all the left side wires to the shorter (6 inches) side, but you could do the opposite.
Then connect the yellow / red wire and the red / yellow wire to the same 4 way (using separate location for each), as well as the green / red and red / green wires to the other 4 way. Think of I now have an 8 way plug (even though 2 of the spots are the same on each plug (white and brown).

My pig tails do the conversions:

For the tractor/commercial you need to hook the yellow / red to the yellow pin, the green / red to the green pin, BOTH the red/yellow and red/green to the red pin. The white (ground) and brown (running) wires to their respected colors.

For the pickup/RV hook the yellow/red and red/yellow wires together and hook to the left turn/stop, hook the green/red and red/green wires together connecting to the right turn/stop, Connect the white to ground and the brown to running light.

The 4 way, connect the green/red and red/green to the green wire, the yellow/red and red/yellow to the yellow wire, the white (ground) to white and brown to brown.

All pig tails have the 6 inch differences as the hauler wire does.





  








7 Way




__
r82230


__
Jun 27, 2016


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd just replace the pottinger plug with a semi plug, then run the wires from your JCB to the front and add another plug their then use one of those coiled up semi plugs to connect mower to tractor.

Most likely their is a silly little black box on the mower thats messing with you as well, think like most new vehicles always have some kind of adapter box built into the factory harness. Not sure exactly what they do, but I think it has something to do with a third brake light on vehicles, even my v rake has that silly little black box that all your wires from the cord go into before they head back to the rake.

BTW, next time buy something that spell correct likes, I got tired of changing Pottinger back from potter, potting and potted that from now on you own a mower.


----------

